

"reddit/r/webdesign" #1 today: "Comic Sans for sarcasm"-movement on the rise - toshimitzu
http://www.newsgrape.com/a/-6vLOMlQR4qpiZbvntJsg/the-return-of-comic-sans/

======
Menlo_Park
nice. could get used to this!

